# Towing with a VW Touareg



## Notamule (5 January 2014)

Hello,
Anyone out there with a Touareg?  I'm thinking of replacing my Toyota Landcruiser with one and want to know what they're like to tow with.  Any practical comments would be great to know, e.g. can you open the boot door fully when the trailer is attached, stability when towing on the motorway.  That kind of thing.

Ta muchly.


----------



## ROG (5 January 2014)

http://carleasingmadesimple.com/business-car-leasing/volkswagen/touareg/gross-vehicle-weight/
Some info in that link
big 3500 towing capacity so towing should be easy

B+E licence required for towing


----------



## dornrose (5 January 2014)

I went to a clinic recently and two people there towed with a touareg and reckoned they were brilliant. I can't comment on what they were like to tow with but as a passenger in the car they were a good size and comfortable. Would certainly consider one for myself in future oh and they had a good sized boot.


----------



## Frumpoon (5 January 2014)

If you do....can I have your landcruiser???? Thankyousomuch


----------



## blitznbobs (5 January 2014)

I had a touraeg for years (just swapped it for a hybrid and a ldefender due to fuel efficiency I do about 50000 miles a year with work) but it is one of the best cars I've ever owned. I had an automatic 2.5 l and it towed brilliantly (Ifor WIlliams 511 with a large 17.2 heavly built DWB and a heavy weight 15.2 gypsy cob) on and off road...it's a nice place to be as well. I would recommend one to anyone but they aren't cheap to run mine did 28 to the gallon and was a 56 plate. (I don't know what  the new shape is like to tow...)

IT was a brilliant car and in many ways I miss it (but not the fuel bills but please note the mileage I was doing !)

HTH

Blitz


----------



## Notamule (5 January 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies, a Touareg sounds like a reasonably good bet.  The Land Cruiser has been brilliant, but is quite thirsty too.


----------



## Notamule (5 January 2014)

Thanks - were you able to open the tail gate OK with the trailer attached?  I'm wondering if it would clear the jockey wheel handle to let me access tack etc...?


----------



## Meems (5 January 2014)

Nothing practical to add .................. just to say I think they are lush.   If I could chose any 4 x 4 it would be a Touareg, they are so smart.   And I'm not someone who's into cars at all normally!   Good luck with it if you do buy one!


----------



## foraday (6 January 2014)

My friend has one!  Absolutely adores hers! 

Yes you can open the boot no worries to put tack or dogs or sit and have a picnic in the back whilst still attached!

The tyres are low profile though so you can go through them so allow for that.


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (6 January 2014)

Yes I have one and love it. Fantastic to tow with and yes plenty of room to get the boot open!


----------



## rach1 (6 January 2014)

foraday said:



			The tyres are low profile though so you can go through them so allow for that.
		
Click to expand...

A 4x4 with low profile tyres?! Are you able to change them up for fatter tyres? Surely they would struggle for grip in a muddy field?


----------



## meesha (6 January 2014)

I had a BMW X5 which had low profile tyres - amazing car - was brilliant to tow with but ......... cost a fortune in tyres - admittedly I was towing 2 horses in an equitrek (the smallest one) so about 2.3 tonnes but the final straw was a set of back tyres (admittedly rubbish ones, but new ones all the same) lasting 6 weeks !! previous sets had lasted longer but never very long.


----------



## pec (6 January 2014)

On the subject of tyres.  I bought a Shogun last year with 18 inch wheels and low profile tyres.  It looked really smart but when I investigated the price of replacing them and tried to source a tyre that would at least cope with a wet field , I founf it cheaper to buy 16 inch wheels and put on these wheels BF Goodrich AT  tyres (I have used these excellent tyres on my previous discos)  If you are buying new and you want to use it for towing especially off road then insist on smaller wheels and bigger tyres.  The garage will not like it becoust they get a premium from the tyre companies for flogging new cars with expensive tyres on them.  Low profile tyres are great on a race track, espcially on a sports car but are worse than useless on a 4x4 IMO


----------



## blitznbobs (6 January 2014)

Notamule said:



			Thanks - were you able to open the tail gate OK with the trailer attached?  I'm wondering if it would clear the jockey wheel handle to let me access tack etc...?
		
Click to expand...


This was never an issue it opened fine.


----------



## blitznbobs (6 January 2014)

rach1 said:



			A 4x4 with low profile tyres?! Are you able to change them up for fatter tyres? Surely they would struggle for grip in a muddy field?
		
Click to expand...

I got about 18000 out of the tyres. and never ever had her slide or lose grip once.


----------

